# Boston MA...Salt??



## johnnyrusso (Nov 14, 2004)

anyone got numbers on what we are getting?? ive heard everything from 3-5 to 15-18

also does anyone know where you can get straight salt in or around the Boston area

Im currently getting mine in Waltham MA and paying an arm and a leg

thanks


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

johnnyrusso;914442 said:


> anyone got numbers on what we are getting?? ive heard everything from 3-5 to 15-18
> 
> also does anyone know where you can get straight salt in or around the Boston area
> 
> ...


Eastern Minerals over in Chelsea,they supply just about this whole eastern part of mass with salt.There right on the pier and get it shipped in.


----------

